# Show curtains



## RagdollSanni (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello

Where can I get show curtains for Tica competition please? Can someone advise on the size for the metal pens allowed if bringing your own?TIA


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The organisers can be definitive about the pen sizes, but if they are the same as for GCCF then 2' x 2' x 4'.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

RagdollSanni said:


> Hello
> 
> Where can I get show curtains for Tica competition please? Can someone advise on the size for the metal pens allowed if bringing your own?TIA


TICA pen space allocation is the same as it is for GCCF, 2' deep x 4' wide, so if taking your own pen it must fit within that 2 x 4 space.
As for the curtains, there were a few people who made them, but I haven't seen anyone offering them for ages, probably because there haven't been any shows in over a year now. Look on Facebook for Crazy Cat Lady Show Curtains, or search Ebay for show drapes.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catshowdrapes (pennedin.co.uk)


----------

